# Duck tales ....



## hape (Mar 14, 2007)

The right bubble reads 'Everyone .. wait until we get home ...'








Some more for a smile
http://www.photomagie.eu/gallery_25.php

Regards
Helmut


----------



## nabero (Mar 14, 2007)

my question is: what is the one saying on the left?


----------



## davyhsieh (Mar 14, 2007)

beautiful women, he said.


----------



## nabero (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks davyhsieh!

that joke is definitely worth a *giggle*


----------



## hape (Mar 14, 2007)

davyhsieh said:


> beautiful women, he said.



Exactly ;-)


----------

